# Lower End O/U's



## Skidoofan (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello! I'm new to this forum and looking for opinions/experiences with the lower end o/u's. I've been looking at a few of them either on line or in shops the past year or so. I'm not wanting to spend a lot of $$ on one but am looking for a good, field o/u to hunt pheasants. I doubt I'll ever shoot trap so it will be used just a short period over a year's time. I've hunted with a Remington 870 for years but have always wanted to get an o/u.

I've looked at the following guns: Mossberg Silver Reserve, Stevens 512 Gold Wing, Stoeger Condor, and the CZ Mallard. I've read some good things about the Lanber shotguns but it seems those are hard to find close by South Dakota. I've read some negative reports on the Mossberg but I believe the issue of the firing pins has been corrected a few years back....too soft of metal being used?? I know that they're imported from Turkey.

Anyway, I'd appreciate some feed back on these models or suggestions of some other lower priced ones that are holding up well.

Thanks!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Been lots of threads on this, just do a search and you'll find them.

To save you some time & reading, don't waste your money on any of the "low end" O/U you mentioned as it is money wasted indeed. I and many others here did this, and in short order got rid of the 2x4 swinging cheap U/O and just saved up or spent some more on a good O/U.

Just save a bit longer and get a good used Ruger or Browning O/U for around $800-$900. You won't regret it...


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a Lanber O/U and absolutely love it. They're not so much low end any more these days as they hit around that $1000 range. A lot of the bigger name gun companies are importing them and labeling them as their own so you really need to do your research on some of them. Keep an eye on the used racks at the usual big box stores as sometimes you'll find a hidden treasure that's been sitting there for a while where you can barter a little on price.


----------



## Skidoofan (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you for the feedback. I did end up purchasing a Stoeger Condor after looking at the Mossberg and Stevens again. Even though they had some fancier looking emblems/scroll work...it seemed somewhat cheesy when looking at the basic Condor Field model. Also they fact that I purchased the Condor from a fellow who won it at a DU event a couple of years back. It was still NIB. I spent $300 on it. So if it doesn't work out...not a big investment. In fact, the fellow told me if I have any problems what so ever with it functioning as it should, to bring it back and he'll give me my money back.

Just wondering, I've seen many posts on website forums about cleaning the internal working mechanism before shooting in these Stoegers...probably most o/u's, I'm assuming?? Anyway, is it an easy process to do? Being new to o/u's, just don't want to screw anything up by digging into it.

Thanks!


----------

